# Carbon



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

I have always wondered what carbon does exactly for the tank. All I know is that carbon keeps the water clear and is the chemical filtration. How does it keep the tank clean and what does it do for it? What would happen if I took it out?


----------



## smb (Jun 1, 2003)

It takes out meds and smell but if the water params and maintenance are good, the tank shouldn't smell. It also takes out tannins from bogwood etc. As far as keeping the tank more clear as far as healthy, I think that's false and marketing hype to make money.

Nothing will happen if you take it out as long as you put in filter floss or the like in it's place. The bacteria will still have a place to colonize and you won't believe the money you'll save. You could use filter floss for about 8 years for what the cost of one bag of carbon costs and imo, filter floss is a lot better anyways.


----------



## Scrambled (Dec 17, 2003)

:smile: Thanks! That helps a lot. :smile:


----------



## mr_meanor (Nov 5, 2003)

its good if you have odor or color in the water you need to get out, otherwise it is not mandetory but sure doesn't hurt


----------

